

Should you use Profounder to fund your startup? - jasonmcalacanis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lrl1NzsXrhw&feature=player_embedded
I'm fascinated with crowdfunding of startups/projects/etc. So I had the founders of Profounder and Crowdrise on This week in Startups<p>The roundtable starts about five or six minutes in (if you want to skip my banter with Tyler about turning 40!). Thanks to .co and sendgrid for sponsoring this episode!
======
walkercorplaw
As I discuss on Quora, there are significant securities-law issues that must
be addressed (see <http://bit.ly/egcdr5>). My advice to all startups is to be
very careful with these kinds of sites. I have gotten calls from several
entrepreneurs who have run into problems with securities regulators. Thanks,
Scott (@ScottEdWalker)

~~~
bradleyjoyce
you might watch the interview for quite a bit more insight into their
approach. It seems they have spent quite a bit of time/money making sure
everything is kosher.

------
bradleyjoyce
It looks interesting for sure. I signed up while I was watching the interview
yesterday, but didn't see anywhere on the site where I could actually submit
information about my startup for funding... it just gave me an investor
profile.

